# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  GSM Aladdin Ver 1.39|SPD FRP|HTC Sprint Phone Unlock|MTK Read/Write Preloader & More.

## mohamed73

*GSM ALADDIN*  *more than your expectation* *Version 1.39 - 26th Aug 2016 *  *     * *What New In Update :-* *1 MTK Add Nokia RM-1134 read/write bin support 2 MTK Add Nokia RM-1134 Unlock/format support 3 MTK Add Read/Write Preloader support  4 MTK Improve Repair IMEI (BT mode) (first) 5 MTK Improve Read/Format(Android) 6 MTK Improve Fix DL and MT6582 read Pattern/PhoneBook 7 SPD Add FRP reset in format 8 SPD Improve Read Add "Skip userdata" (Android) 9 HTC Add HTC SPrint Phone Unlock [+] Software fix some bugs*           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

